# The Joy Ride Rally



## fireballtim (Apr 3, 2006)

The day is finally here tomorrow -- April 21st -- and things are in full swing. We had a great pre-dinner last night on 3rd street promenade that was awesome!

The weather's supposed to clear up this evening for a beautiful, Sunny, Southern California day tomorrow!

We have a news story running on KNX 1070 today that can also be heard on their website at www.KNX1070.com . It's hosted by Randy Kerdoon, and in the right column a little ways down with our name. Please check it out!

Were looking forward to seeing all of you, so please join us on the Santa Monica Pier tomorrow at 8am sharp for the largest exotic car party on the west coast!! And we'll have MINIS!!:rofl: :yikes:


----------

